# Mossy Oak Arrows ?



## Dunz1 (Sep 18, 2017)

I got these arrows from Walmart and they shoot very well but I can not find them ANYWHERE online. Does anyone have any information on them ?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Does it have a label? Can you post a picture and we can go from there. Walmart website has carbon express arrows....

Good luck.


----------



## Dunz1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Theyre labeled with just Mossy oak I can't find them anywhere


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Never seen them...


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

'prolly a lower grade arrow sold to Walmart by a arrow company ... If its not a name Brand, I'll pass ......


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

I shot these for a little bit but they didn't seemed to very durable


----------



## Dunz1 (Sep 18, 2017)

They shoot extremely well out of my Z7.. like they fly extremely straight and I sighted my bow in yesterday 20-60 yards with two in the heart and one center lung at 60. Idk why they fly so well and are no where online. At $6 a piece I don't care if they break I just hope they have decent KE, the grains per inch isn't posted just the +_0.003 straightness


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

interested in these as well. the ones at my walmart have all bohning parts, real blazers and signature bohning nocks. not sure who makes the shaft, but i would guess is from that same company group. mossy oak also has some slick trick grizz tricks with their label too


----------



## Dunz1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah mine also come pre hand fletched with the Blazers . Like I said, they fly like anyone would dream of, just hoping they preform as well once making contact with the deer. I'm shooting NAP killzone Maxx 2 3/8 cut this season and I hope the arrow has good KE on impact to do those broadheads justice.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Is the spine listed? You can find GPI by weighing a bare shaft and just subtract the weight of 3 blazers. Those to things are important to know before I shoot them thru my expensive bow!!!


----------



## Dunz1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes I made sure they were 350 spine and listed for 55-70lb draw weight.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

any new info on these? i cant find anything on who makes the shafts. its about to be clearance time, so i may have to try some.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I would bet there pse arrows.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Victory used Bohning nocks, I would guess they are Vforce arrows with a different label. Do you know what the gpi is on the 350 spine?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Im sure there built for wally world by someone, not going to find them elsewhere.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ar1220 said:


> I would bet there pse arrows.


I believe Victory make PSE arrows also.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

they kinda look like a gold tip arrow to me.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

dont know the gpi, and my first thought was pse also, didnt know that victory made pses. that would make sense though.


----------



## buckaroo50 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dunz1 said:


> I got these arrows from Walmart and they shoot very well but I can not find them ANYWHERE online. Does anyone have any information on them ?


I believe they are made by Carbon Express for Walmart..


----------



## buckaroo50 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dunz1 said:


> They shoot extremely well out of my Z7.. like they fly extremely straight and I sighted my bow in yesterday 20-60 yards with two in the heart and one center lung at 60. Idk why they fly so well and are no where online. At $6 a piece I don't care if they break I just hope they have decent KE, the grains per inch isn't posted just the +_0.003 straightness


If you had taken a bigger picture you will see at the top of the box it says Carbon Express...


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

most definitely NOT made by carbon express...

i picked up a the last couple they had in 350 for $2 each. they do shoot very well. vanes were a bit warped, but i reflecth my arrows anyway. they are displayed with a 5/16 suggested field point, same as the gold tips they carry. im still thinking they are made by victory, but maybe beman. 

anyone hear anything new?


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

i would say with great certainty that they are victory vforce gamer arrows with a different label. 8.7gpi. my belief is based off the components, the "hand fletched" notation, the .003 straightness, and the spine selections and even colors of fletchings for each spine


----------



## hunter991 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pretty sure they are made carbon express.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

hunter991 said:


> Pretty sure they are made carbon express.


what makes you think this?


----------



## Phenom260 (Dec 29, 2017)

I picked up a dozen of these myself. They are hidden gems. I believe they are Victory V Force Gamers .003 straightness and even have the ICE coating. On the printed label is a website for safety info this site is owned by Aldila who owns Victory.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorkfish1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry guys they are carbon express. The actual box says so 
They have made them for retail places for years . That being said , have missed the target and blasted a tree . Those dang things are tough . Why , their heavy as crap . Not that I know more than anyone . Just have shot them alot to practice with in the past .


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol... Just goes to show the kind of conjecture and logic-in' that happens around here. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

sounds to me like you had older mossy oaks? these just showed up in stores in the past couple years. have you actually laid your hands on them recently? with the new walmart arrow displays? have a picture of the box you saw?

unlike any carbon express ive ever seen... i believe they are victory. all my CX parts are loose, but they fit gold tip components snugly.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

built one and weighed it finished. 415gr total. 100gr head, 50gr brass, 18gr blazers (3), nock 12gr. 27" of carbon. thats 8.7gpi, which is the same as the 350 vforce gamer


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Give us a good picture of the nock if nothing else


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

the nocks in the ones i have are bohning blazer nocks


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Bloodsport


----------



## Phenom260 (Dec 29, 2017)

Here are some picks of the 400s I have. You can see where the ice coating starts above the label.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phenom260 (Dec 29, 2017)

Website on arrow label - safearchery.us. Specifically mentions Victory arrows.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Guess I was wrong. Nocks are definitely what I've had on victory arrows but the carbon in the pictures just looks more like a gt or bs to me.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Victory and GT arrows look exactly the same when a light hits the carbon. These mossy oak arrows are victory for sure.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks phenom! gonna buy out the clearance after work


----------



## Phenom260 (Dec 29, 2017)

Glad to help. Ive been checking my walmart frequently waiting for them to drop price all archery equipment are on sale now except for the arrows.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTXSkullChaser (Dec 9, 2017)

Got these for $3 an arrow today at Wal-Mart!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJBowHunter85 (Jul 3, 2007)

100% Victory


----------



## utah300rum (Jan 23, 2016)

My daughter just outgrew her current gold tip falcon arrows, saw these at walmart on clearance for $2 each...... 500 spine .003 straightness precut at 26"....... exactly what she needed.
I bought all they had that the vanes were in good shape on, unfortunately their display rack was over packed with mixed arrows and some had the vanes bent, so I only got 10 with good vanes, tempted to check a couple other stores see if they have them to get her a few more.

Bohning nocks and Blazer vanes, definitely look like Victory arrows and as other have posted the website listed on the shaft mentions Victory arrows. I will throw them on the scale tonight to get total weight and see how consistent they are, but for her I think they are a great arrow and for that price I dont feel bad if she looses them. She is only shooting about 30lbs right now so they are probably overspined and I doubt she will have a durability issue.

They had some 350 spine precut at 28" that were tempting as "bunny & grouse" arrows for me at only $2.50 each but I still have a dozen "bunny" arrows left, but it was tempting for $30 a dozen! 
I think the .003 vforce at my local pro shop ran about $80 a dozen, they switched from stocking Gold Tip to Victory arrows I looked at them last fall before I bought my last set of arrows but I stuck with Gold Tips.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

ive been picking them up as i see them in clearance in my travels around wisconsin. a couple short of 3 dozen. stripped a few fletchings and bareshaft tested them. they fly great and tuned the same as my gold tips. i cut mine at 27" and dropped in a 100gr brass insert. 465gr finished.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Bought a doz today. $1.50 ea.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

bought a dozen of the 350's cut at 29" total arrow weight with 100 grain tip was 398. The goldtip weight system also works with these arrows. I put a weight in one and it screwed right in.


----------



## utah300rum (Jan 23, 2016)

Weighed my daughters arrows and was pleasantly surprised they all weighed exactly 220 grains
Taking off weight for vanes, nock and insert as per the Victory accessory specs that left the shaft at 6.9 grains per inch of carbon which meets the specs of the Victory V Force shafts.


----------



## Plane Jane (Aug 7, 2018)

I just grabbed some of these in the 500 spine. They fly great. I was so impressed, I went and bought the rest in 26" length. I only paid 4.92 ea. I was going to use them at the 3D range, but with a heavier insert and longer vanes I can hunt with these no prob. I have a call out to Mossy Oak to ask who licensed their name to put on them. The one bit of info missing is GPI. I can weigh them before I re-fletch them, but am just too curious anyway. I suspect the 500s are 6.9, based on how they compare with my other arrows, and the Victory specs for the VForce.


----------



## Plane Jane (Aug 7, 2018)

Mossy Oak called me back and confirmed the manufacturer is Victory. Sent Victory an email and they confirmed - these arrows are built to VForce specs. Sweeet.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Their victory's other threads about em


----------



## hock3y24 (Apr 5, 2014)

Those are victorys, you can get .006 decimators without the ice coating for $40 a dozen and right now .001 with for $70 with elite written on them.


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

I think Victory makes them. I personally do not shoot them but I do have a co-worker who shoots them for hunting and 3D archery tournaments. He likes them and for the price he pays for them if he looses one when he is practicing unknown distance he's ok.


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

Those are victorys, you can get .006 decimators without the ice coating for $40 a dozen and right now .001 with for $70 with elite written on them.

Can I ask where you’re finding those arrows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

Dunz1 said:


> I got these arrows from Walmart and they shoot very well but I can not find them ANYWHERE online. Does anyone have any information on them ?


I got some at my Walmart, but they are fletched with the Bohning X vane .350 spine at 8.2 gpi I think. I shot some G-5 montecs yesterday at 60 yards and cut two vanes. They are a .003 straightness and everyone I weighed were were less than a grain apart. They are not as durable, but hell I break every other kind of arrows when they pass through and anything other than sticking in dirt , so about $5.50 a piece, I’m going to hunt with them this year.


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

bowshootn70 said:


> I got some at my Walmart, but they are fletched with the Bohning X vane .350 spine at 8.2 gpi I think. I shot some G-5 montecs yesterday at 60 yards and cut two vanes. They are a .003 straightness and everyone I weighed were were less than a grain apart. They are not as durable, but hell I break every other kind of arrows when they pass through and anything other than sticking in dirt , so about $5.50 a piece, I’m going to hunt with them this year.


I got some of these and put HIT inserts in them with 125 grain Easton points and they are lasers at 50 meters. May use them for a field round. Wander what the guys will say after I beat them with a Wally arrow? Lol


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

OK, I knew WM had them but got the impression they could be bought boxed by the dozen. Thanks. Every time I look for them they’re gone. I’ll keep checking every time I’m in one though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

bowshootn70 said:


> I got some of these and put HIT inserts in them with 125 grain Easton points and they are lasers at 50 meters. May use them for a field round. Wander what the guys will say after I beat them with a Wally arrow? Lol




They'll only be Wal-Mart arrows if they beat you... If you beat them they'll be Victory shafts...


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

bowshootn70 said:


> I got some of these and put HIT inserts in them with 125 grain Easton points and they are lasers at 50 meters. May use them for a field round. Wander what the guys will say after I beat them with a Wally arrow? Lol




They'll only be Wal-Mart arrows if they beat you... If you beat them they'll be Victory shafts...


----------



## bobbyks69 (May 8, 2011)

I have bveen looking for info on these as well being concerned about tghe quality and performance. I bought 5 of the 350’s and they came fletched with Bohning vanes. I stripped them off and fletched with 3” low profile that I prefer and went to the range. Any range/yardage and I do mean ANY, they shoot as straight and groups as well as my Gold Tip Hunter Pro’s or my Carbon Express Maxima Red’s. PERFECT performance and I shot them froim 20-60 yards with equal performance. Moral of the story is I am NOT worried about them! At $6 per and that level of performance, they woork for me!


----------



## jblandford870 (Mar 30, 2015)

after reading I'm going to look at Walmart and see if i can't snag some up for myself i always thought Walmart arrows got a bad rep.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought a dozen off eBay theirs a seller on their sells em like 42 dozen had eBay bucks got dozen for 38 bucks now I keep patrolling my wallyworlds for em to go on clearance great arrow for price.i put wraps and refletch mine though


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Would like to see kill pics with walmart arrow


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Killed this guy with Walmart arrows, goldtip cut downs. The Walmart was closing, they had them for 50 cents a piece. Could resist and bought them all. Two dozen for 12 bucks and they shoot pretty well. Can't beat that.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DAJtheHunter (Jul 25, 2018)

$2 Walmart clearance terminator arrow, made in Korea. Killed him this year in an urban zone. 100 grain Wasp drone arrowhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyks69 (May 8, 2011)

I went to the local Walmart in late November early December and bought 1/2 dozen of the Mossy Oak .350’s. .......Noted staightness tolerance was .003...they had Bohning 2” vanes which I stripped off in favor of fletching with my low profile 3” vanes for hunting. Not expecting much from them I wnet to the range and shot them out of my huntint bow sighted in for Gold Tips of the same specs. Was ABSOLUTELY shocked to see them hit arrow for arrow in the exact same hole anywhere from 10-60 yards. PERFECT performance. Intending to go back and get more I procrastinated until a week ago and I found them on closeout price for $3 each......I bought all the .350’s they had left. I hope you doubters continue to doubt the quality and performance. I don’t need to spend $80 to $150 a dozen for arrows.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, got 4dzn off eBay for $125. Fly great and group good enough for me that I don’t dare shoot the same spot


----------



## mtnwkr (Oct 6, 2018)

I'll be shooting 31" draw and 65 lbs. Would these arrows in 31" and 350 spine be a good match?


----------



## Exit201 (Jan 5, 2016)

I just bought all these kind of arrows wal mart had. I waited for them to go on sale for $1.50 a piece bought the 17 they had left. I love them! They've held up well.


----------



## big-bill3 (Oct 30, 2013)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-28-Arrow-400-Grain/724204822


----------



## big-bill3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dunz1 said:


> I got these arrows from Walmart and they shoot very well but I can not find them ANYWHERE online. Does anyone have any information on them ?


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-28-Arrow-400-Grain/724204822


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I have about 2.5 doz of them. Excellent arrows when you get them on sale! They are just rebranded victory VF and VF TKO gamer arrows!


----------



## oldarch (Jun 25, 2019)

Bought 6 .350/29

A bit long for my DL, probably over spined a bit as well but shoot fine.


----------



## NinjaZix (Oct 27, 2020)

Dunz1 said:


> Theyre labeled with just Mossy oak I can't find them anywhere


I heard of some mossy oaks for 60-75 lbs that were made by victory and relabeled by mossy they look similar to those but it’s hard to say


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

they are victory arrows i have some of em


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

hunterhewi said:


> I have about 2.5 doz of them. Excellent arrows when you get them on sale! They are just rebranded victory VF and VF TKO gamer arrows!





NinjaZix said:


> I heard of some mossy oaks for 60-75 lbs that were made by victory and relabeled by mossy they look similar to those but it’s hard to say





buckmaster27 said:


> they are victory arrows i have some of em


They are same as the Vforce arrows excpet for two things, the inserts are not as beefy, and they are not spine aligned. Other than that they are great.


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

I believe Walmart gets their arrows from both Easton and Carbon Express. Certainly not the high grades of their product lines, but just goes to show for a hunting arrow you don't need flagship.


----------



## Hayguy (Oct 18, 2020)

After reading all the posts,I’m going to have to give them a try.


----------

